# Nightmare Fuel



## Elemental (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Geo (Dec 12, 2021)

Fake. But nice try.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh, it's most definitely fake, but the lack of secondary containment, poor carrying techniques, leaving the bench, etc. just horrify me. From the way the liquid flies out at first, you can see he threw the beaker instead of dropping it. 

I had a silver pour fail about a month ago, and had 250g of fine silver spill. Thanks to my secondary containment, I was able to let it cool in place, solidify, and pick it up and re-melt. Had a beaker crack while dissolving some sterling last year as well, it held it's liquid (thank goodness), but it was an eye opener that all my refining steps need to have secondary containment and a recovery plan for when devices fail.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 12, 2021)

One simple question  why do it ?


----------



## Elemental (Dec 12, 2021)

BLUF: He's a youtuber and his business/job is to get views. Pretending to drop $5k in chloroauric acid gets a reaction (no pun intended).

From his Youtube Channel:

I find that chemistry is often taught poorly or without a purpose. Because of this, people tend to lose interest and sometimes even start to hate it. In each video that I make, I try to balance theory with purpose. My goal is to capture the natural beauty of chemistry in fun and interesting ways. In terms of education, I have a BSc in Biochemistry, with a minor in pharmacology. However, I've always been a lot more drawn to applied chemistry. So after finishing my degree, I worked as a lab tech in an organic lab, and then as a chemistry grad student. However, I ended up leaving my graduate studies early to focus on this channel. Now, making chemistry videos has become my full-time job!


----------



## Riteturn (Dec 12, 2021)

You could still recover the majority of it - bring on the roll of Bounty the quicker picker-upper.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 14, 2021)

I spilled little bit of gold this morning! Soaked it up with coffee filters and then processed it. Not sure how much I just but not much in there in the first place.


----------

